# Sticky rails help!!



## JBRbaby (Jun 27, 2013)

How do you fellow rail kids deal with sticky rails?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

JBRbaby said:


> How do you fellow rail kids deal with sticky rails?


More speed. Your momentum will help fight the stickiness of the rail.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

WAX! just like every other board sport wax is a must. I usually find that if I'm sticking to the rails I grab my iron and wax the board as soon as possible. or you can always rub down the rail like skaters do.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Angle grinder and park crew.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Wash ya hands after you've finished, and before ya use the staircase!!!!!


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

throw some snow on it as you ride by.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

SPretty sure our park crew uses wd-40. slick and keeps them from rusting.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Whale Blubber!!!!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

throwing a ton of snow on it is the way to go. during woodward coppers summer camp the rails sit out in the sun a little bit before we get up there and they are always sticky first thing in the morning, but with a little snow it slicks right up. same reason why hitting rails in the rain is so much fun.


----------

